# Have a PC xxxxxxmas



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just ended a call with Sky Broadband tech help, I ended it badly by wishing him a Merry Christmas, he replied "Happy Holidays" ....... the worlds gone mad.

Terry


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> Just ended a call with Sky Broadband tech help, I ended it badly by wishing him a Merry Christmas, he replied "Happy Holidays" ....... *the worlds gone mad.*
> 
> Terry


errr - has it?? the person you spoke to may be of a religion which is not Christian based so for them Christmas is an unfamiliar concept - much like many Islam/Sikh/Buddhist/Shinto/whatever religious festivals have no meaning to Christians. he was probably being polite without trying to cause any offence to either himself, co-workers, his faith or anything. he might even be an atheist so any mention of an event with a religious context means nothing to them, so again, being polite.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

fatbuddha said:


> errr - has it?? the person you spoke to may be of a religion which is not Christian based so for them Christmas is an unfamiliar concept - much like many Islam/Sikh/Buddhist/Shinto/whatever religious festivals have no meaning to Christians. he was probably being polite without trying to cause any offence to either himself, co-workers, his faith or anything. he might even be an atheist so any mention of an event with a religious context means nothing to them, so again, being polite.


Well number one he was American so the concept wasn't lost him I'm sure.

As for politeness, I would have thought a similar response to mine would have been polite, a bit like when a project I was involved in that had scores on Indians on our site, to be polite and respectful we got involved in their celebrations e.g. put up Christmas lights for Diwali, setting aside a room for their prayers etc. Now that's what I see as being respectful and polite.

Terry

BTW they rather enjoyed the lights and weren't offended.
Oh, and I'm an Atheist so don't have a religious axe to grind.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Is it
As of now I agree there are many religious festivals 
All are welcome 

But make no mistake 

For all our faults Britain is a Christian country 

So, yes it’s a Christian country

We are not predominately Muslim, sheiks ect 
We are Christian 

Even the non believers adhere to our traditions 

Possibally for different reasons

And of course they are welcome to join us 

A Muslim and and an atheist fine

But for those of us who welcome the Christmas story The Christmas traditions 

Let’s remember this has been our lives for generations

Me , if it offends anyone 

Tough 

Your welcome to our county our traditions 

And we may adopt yours

But don’t bank on it 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Well number one he was American so the concept wasn't lost him I'm sure.
> 
> As for politeness, I would have thought a similar response to mine would have been polite, a bit like when a project I was involved in that had scores on Indians on our site, to be polite and respectful we got involved in their celebrations e.g. put up Christmas lights for Diwali, setting aside a room for their prayers etc. Now that's what I see as being respectful and polite.
> 
> ...


Him wishing you "Happy Holidays" was being polite. That's an expression which many Americans use at this time of year. It's their way, just as what you said is your way. Two sides of the same coin in fact!!!!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

> Is it
> As of now I agree there are many religious festivals
> All are welcome
> 
> ...


You just can't leave it alone can you ..................at this season of "goodwill" (do you know the meaning of that word) it's pathetic to continue to have these digs at others different from ourselves.................


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I jus wanna be a Humbug and whoever can wish whatever anything they like.

Ray.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I jus wanna be a Humbug and whoever can wish whatever anything they like.
> 
> Ray.


That's not being a "humbug" Ray, it's being fair minded and tolerant !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think what you have to remember in our daily communications is that you (Well I do) speak to people from all over the globe on a daily basis. The world is a much smaller place (despite the attempts of some to stop globalisation). Probably just saying a general response really before forgetting about you forever and moving on to the next caller.  I used to have to deal with a couple of big French companies and knowing the French I would deliberately call them at lunch time knowing that it would annoy them. The response was always much frostier when you interrupted their office picnic. I worked with Americans a lot as well and would deliberately call them out of hours to see if you would get the "have a nice day". Always. Even at 3am, their time. I hated them for that.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

caulkhead said:


> Him wishing you "Happy Holidays" was being polite. That's an expression which many Americans use at this time of year. It's their way, just as what you said is your way. Two sides of the same coin in fact!!!!


Thanks for that, I hadn't realised the American angle, and just found an article relating to it.

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...tter-to-say-merry-christmas-or-happy-holidays

Happy Holidays to one and all.

Terry

Very happy to use it now, if only **** Trump off.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> I jus wanna be a Humbug and whoever can wish whatever anything they like.
> 
> Ray.


Think you could now get an Oscar nomination for your Humbug role Ray. :grin2:

Have a very miserable time. :surprise::wink2:
Terry


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

It makes my blood boil when supermarkets etc name their Christmas aisle "Seasonal" so as not to upset certain other religions.......

My gripe is this, when I worked with people of a certain religion and it came to Easter holidays or Christmas Holiday shutdown at work, these people never complained then that they would rather work through this Christian holidays. They simply remained quiet and took the paid holidays !!!!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't let your blood boil @DJMotorhomer .........lots of different people in the world and we all have to get along.................... not gripe along.

Whoever "THEY" are ..............."THEY" are always the problem........................it's never "US"


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

DJMotorhomer said:


> It makes my blood boil when supermarkets etc name their Christmas aisle "Seasonal" so as not to upset certain other religions!!


Tescos have a "seasonal" isle all year round! At least the big one on the Isle of Wight does. The goods in that isle change according to the seasons, hence the name. I would suggest that it's got bugger all to do with not upsetting other religions but if it helps to reinforce your prejudices then so be it! Happy Holidays xxx


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Webby1 said:


> You just can't leave it alone can you ..................at this season of "goodwill" (do you know the meaning of that word) it's pathetic to continue to have these digs at others different from ourselves.................


What are you on about Webby

I'm talking about traditions
Christmas is the celebration of the birth of Christ ........the clue is in the name 
Millions of people celebrate Christmas as a religious festival
So why even attempt to disguise the fact ?

What do you think would be the outcome if we were to insist that the words Ramadan, Hanukkah, Devali etc where given euphemistic alternatives so as not to upset those who don't believe

Wouldn't that be PC?

So let's proudly celebrate our Christian festival , it takes nothing away from other religions celebrating theirs, or non religious celebrating theirs

May the peace of our Lord be with you all at this time when we celebrate His birth

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Seasons greetings to all


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Sandra and I'm a non believer.!!!!

That's a point. What about me being offended by all these religious references, yes ALL of em as I believe the millions are being duped. Makes me cross and even Grumpy.
Monty Python got it right.:crying:

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> What are you on about Webby
> 
> I'm talking about traditions
> Christmas is the celebration of the birth of Christ ........the clue is in the name
> ...


Sandra I think you will find the majority of Brits celebrate Christmas as it's a holiday and a good excuse to over eat and drink not because some fabled immigrant couple and their child slept in a stable…….don't forget the majority of the people of this country are now non-believers.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So be it - freedom of choice and that's something to be celebrated. Try living without it.

If there were only 100 Christians left in the world, Christmas would still be the celebration of the birth of Christ, if they chose to do so, regardless of what, when and how others chose to spend this (holi)day.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

All the septics I have met/known use the term 'Happy Holidays'...it does seem a little incongruous to us I agree but it is a really good neutral expression I suppose given that vast swathes of the populous will be on holiday and are also non-religious.

I take my hat off to all the good folks who work at Xmas like carers and emergency services; or who volunteer to help others. I really hope that they have a 'Happy Holiday'









Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well Ill be saying "happy Christmas" of course I will. I think we are in danger of worrying a bit too much about PC or making a fuss about something that maybe isnt really there. Would a Muslim or a Jew be offended if you said happy Christmas to them? I doubt it and if so, so what? Im not sure people get offended as much as the tabloids would have us believe.

How or why would someone get offended by someone smiling and saying "Happy whatever" to them regardless of their beliefs. What they might get offended by is the constant nonsense portrayed by the media that certain minorities ARE offended by such things. What nonsense.

Someone will be along in a minute now posting a link from the Daily Fail on how Muslims want Christmas nativity plays banned no doubt.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But that’s the problem Graham

A good neutral expression 

So what good neutral expressions can we come up with for the religious beliefs and traditions of all the other religions celebrated on our shores ?

Surely all of us must be willing to submerge our religions celebrations and traditions in the the homage to PC 

And if there are so few religions Christians, surely we are a protected minority 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Say 'Happy Christmas' if you want to or 'Happy Holidays' if you prefer...I'm really not fussed either way and I guess 99.9% of the population isn't either!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think your estimation is well out Graham 

But whatever

If I’m a minority, what’s the fuss about ?

Let’s have Christmas

Let our schools celebrate it in the time honoured traditions 

As a minority 

Who are we offending 

Traditions , let’s drop them

And let every other religion drop theirs 

I’m sure they all are willing too

What? You’re not sure ? 

Of course they are

Ramadan ? Let’s rename it , and give a different meaning to it 

After all it just a none meaning religious celebration 

A bit like Christmas 

Now let’s sort out how exactly we would like to see it go

Hannaka?

We will sort that too 

what??? 

It’s all Pc , isn’t it?

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

As I said...I'm really not fussed either way

I tend to say Nadolig Llawen if truth be told....

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Am I the only person who, having read this thread for the first time, is sat with tablet (computer type, not pills) wondering why the **** everyone is getting all wound up over whether to use the greeting Happy Christmas or Happy Holiday. Does it REALLY matter a jot? Surely there are far more important things to worry about!

I for one like the “Christmas” abiance BUT I hate, with a passion, the commercialisation of it. Currently sat with two grandchildren of 7 & 5 who are enthralled with “We’re going on a Bear Hunt” Lovely!!

So happy whatever to everyone!!

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It does to me Andy 

And no way do I intend to insult others beliefs 

But there are those of us who value the Christmas story 

And there of those of us who who value different things 

But it’s Christmas, it’s not Eide 

I’ll never insult the Ramadan tradition ,but I won’t fast, although once I did

Hey webby sort that one out 

Of course those who have no religious beliefs will celebrate a holiday

But know that holiday you celebrate has a religious meaning

Maybe respect that

Well we’re all PC 

Aren’t we.


----------

